# KAYAKERS NEEDED



## MajRae (May 2, 2006)

I am looking for 3-4 dependable folks to assist me with some events that I am hosting this summer. I am willing to pay $25 an hour for your assistance and your time commitment would be approximately 1 hour. I have three events at Aurora Reservoir on 6/13, 6/20 & 6/27 and three events at Cherry Creek Reservoir on 7/18, 7/25 & 8/1. You would need to arrive at 5:30 PM but your park entrance will be paid so you can come as early as you would like and stay as late as you want! Please call Heather Rodriguez at 303.359.8042 to discuss.


----------

